# Clothes that fit over pads



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a set of 661 Evo2 pads and I value the protection. As the weather gets colder here in Scotland shorts and short-sleeved tops are no longer ideal, so how to wear pads and stay warm? 

I've tried wearing the elbow pads over a long-sleeved top but they just slid down. What's the answer?


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Define colder. I'm OK with a 3/4 sleeve jersey with elbow pads underneath down to about 32 degrees Fahrenheit. Add a vest down for temps down to about 15-20 degrees above zero or so, below that I'm not riding anything that I'd need body armour for.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Fairbanks007 said:


> Define colder.


Cold enough that I want my limbs covered and rough enough that I want pads.


----------



## fleboz (Apr 22, 2015)

for the top, what about a hockey style jersey?


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

MX jerseys are usually cut large enough to wear over pads


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Paintball shirts/trousers are designed to be roomy enough for pads too.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Are these the kinds of things you guys wear? I'll look for the hockey and MX tops and the paintball trousers.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

I faced a similar issue when I started wearing elbow pads, and I've found a solution that's good down to freezing. Below that though I'm a bit stumped, but it wasn't an issue that arose last winter as the weather was mild and pissy. Here's the stackup, from the inside out:

Baselayer vest
Baselayer long sleeved top
Short sleeved outer top
Tight armwarmers
Elbow pads

It's a bit of a faff getting armwarmers over long sleeves - especially with my long-sleeved baselayer where the cuffs end half-way down my forearms - but once it's all in place the elbow pads don't move around any more than they do over bare summer elbows.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I run base layers under the pads, G form are pretty thin and have lots of elastic to stay put. Then just layer as needed.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

leeboh said:


> I run base layers under the pads, G form are pretty thin and have lots of elastic to stay put. Then just layer as needed.


This.

Unless it's cold enough that we're talking about riding on snow, I still wear shorts, with base layer underneath. Slide pads over base layers. Thick wool socks.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Yup, snow and ice. Have had some pretty quick rapid bike dismounts in the winter.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

A bit spendy, but seems like a slick solution for those of you who often ride in the slop.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/dirtlej-dirtsuit-core-edition-review.html


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Grassington said:


> Baselayer vest
> Baselayer long sleeved top
> Short sleeved outer top
> Tight armwarmers
> Elbow pads.


That seems somewhat elaborate. I've already tried the pads on top of a long-sleeved top and the didn't stay in place. The idea of a baggy top that fits over them is a lot simpler.

I'm looking at the hockey tops. What are they made of? Nice ones are not cheap! My sister loves hockey, I'll find out what team she likes. I think it's the ones with the maple leaf?

I don't ride on the road in sub-zero but it's not that unusual to find ice on the ground off road. Unlike the road, frozen dirt doesn't seem to effect your grip too badly. Riding off road in Scotland usually involves substantial changes in elevation and it's quite normal to swap a sunny day by the car for ice and cod higher up. Picking the right clothes is difficult.

Quite sunny today but the time for shorts is almost over. I'll enjoy it while I can.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

I want to start wearing armor on my MTB commute. In the fall it's often cool in the morning and temperate in the evening.

I've never spent on a merino base layer, does it accomplish any wind blocking? 

I usually use my NF Windwall jacket and I think that will be fine, but that won't help my knee pads. I think my Levi's Commuter jeans are not going to work, they're nearly skinny jeans.

I have a packable down top for the really cold days but it's a size too big on my chest and I'm a size too big on my belly so it's sort of like wearing a kite. That's not going to be for every day.

@Mr Pig, you will never in a million years guess the name of the team with the maple leaf on their jerseys.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Darth Lefty said:


> I want to start wearing armor on my MTB commute. In the fall it's often cool in the morning and temperate in the evening.
> 
> I've never spent on a merino base layer, does it accomplish any wind blocking?


There are lots of great things about merino base layers, but wind blocking isn't one of them :/

If you don't mind wearing armour on the outside then XC ski bottoms might fit the bill, as they are designed for aerobic activity in the cold and are often made of a wind blocking fabric. You can wear long undies underneath them if it's really cold. If you want the armour underneath then it's going to be MX or paintball trousers unless you have really skinny legs. I can just about fit my knee pads under a pair of soft shell ski trousers but they're pretty baggy and I'm quite small.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Darth Lefty said:


> Mr Pig, you will never in a million years guess the name of the team with the maple leaf on their jerseys.


I'm guessing they're Canadian? ;0)


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> I'm guessing they're Canadian? ;0)


I was trying to make a joke about these guys but I guess the Olympic team has them too


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I do not know if this brand is available in Scotland, but in the US, Carhartt makes workman's clothing that is very, very full cut. They make a nice 1/4 length zip pullover that fits over my pads. And CHEAP. If you don't care if you are wearing some bikie brand name, look for similar stuff where you are.

Durable Workwear, Outdoor Apparel, & Gear | Carhartt


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

honkinunit said:


> I do not know if this brand is available in Scotland


I don't think so but another interesting idea, thanks. A very baggy work shirt might work.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

Mr Pig said:


> I've already tried the pads on top of a long-sleeved top and the didn't stay in place. The idea of a baggy top that fits over them is a lot simpler.


Yeah, that wouldn't work too well. It's the compression of the arm warmers that stops the pad slipping about. A base layer sleeve under the arm warmers also seems to work well; it probably wouldn't be so good with an armwarmer/baggy sleeve/elbow pad stackup.

I'm not a fan of baggy clothes because of the evil crosswinds round these parts, though the heavily-armoured-roadie look I'm rocking has yet to catch on...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Grassington said:


> I'm not a fan of baggy clothes because of the evil crosswinds round these parts...


Na, that doesn't bother me.


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

MikeBurnsie said:


> MX jerseys are usually cut large enough to wear over pads


Do you typically have to size up to wear pads underneath?


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

eman555 said:


> Do you typically have to size up to wear pads underneath?


I buy large, which is what I'd normally wear. Most jerseys are cut looser. I wear TLD 5500 elbows and have no problems at all with the jersey fitting over the pads. I'm 5'8" 185lbs if that helps.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Quick update. Was out yesterday when it was freezing. I've realized that one of my standard long-sleeve tops _will_ fit over my elbow pads.

So I wore:

Short-sleeved top/pads.
Long-sleeved top.
Gilet.

And when I got to the top of the hill so wouldn't be peddling so much I put a fleece on over the top of it all. Worked pretty well although stopping for long wasn't a good idea ;0)


----------

